

Ask HN: Good UI designer? - talipucar

Does anyone here know where to find a good and reliable UI designer (and S/he should be available to work now)?
I need someone to re-design homepage of a startup I have founded. Any help, or suggestion is much appreciated.<p>P.S.: Please don't refer me to dribbble, or other sites since I tried them already. Good ones must be very busy since they don't even reply.<p>Email: ucar@stanford.edu
======
mnicole
Some suggestions on contacting people on Dribbble:

1) They probably are busy, especially the good ones. A lot, if not most, of
the requests I get from Dribbble are from people who need someone _yesterday_.
I mark myself as "hireable" even though I work a full-time job in case someone
comes to me with a project I'd really like to take on, but even if I were
freelancing entirely, I'd probably have other projects on the docket that
yours would need to wait for. While I realize sometimes you can't help when
you need someone, I can't with good conscious take on a new project right away
that's expecting an equally quick turnaround time.

2) I've gotten messages that have said anything from "Hi I'm so-and-so, and I
saw your portfolio and wanted you to make me a website. Please give me your
rates," to the way it _should_ be done:

"Hi, I'm so & so with Project X and I am looking for a UI designer to do some
visual work on our website with HTML/CSS. At Project X, we're _mission
statement_ and I believe your skillset would really amplify our appeal. We
have this project scheduled to start in a month, lasting 3 months with the
possibility of contract-to-hire. You would have the ability to work from home
or in our beautiful office downtown. Reach me at _contact details_ in the next
two weeks if this is something you're interested in. Thanks!"

The latter a) tells me who you are and what you do, b) tells me exactly the
work I'd be doing, and where I can do it c) gives me a little ego boost, d)
sets hard project dates and future possibilities, e) gives me a deadline by
which I have to reach you so that you're not waiting and wondering.

The former forces me to take time to Google you, your company, your mission
statements and your products so that I can get an idea of what I can do for
you. I also don't gather anything from "make me a website" - do you need PSDs?
Do you need a designer and a front-end dev? Do you even know what you need?
And ..

3) Also never assume a designer has "rates" outside of any designer-as-
consultant fees. Every project is so different and designers wear so many
hats, it's pointless to try to put something in stone. You have a budget, tell
them how they fit into it.

------
ashraful
I am a UI designer. I have previously worked for VideoLAN, creators of VLC
media player (videolan.org), as well as patio11's Bingo Card Creator site
(bingocardcreator.com).

Check out my portfolio at madebyargon.com

You can email me at inlith@gmail.com if you like my work.

------
Robby2012
Well, I was going to refer you to dribbble, I bought a pro plan, looked for
good designers near me and talked with the best I saw.

Maybe your problem is the message you send them, you have to make them feel
interest in your product. The better the designer the more difficult is to
make them feel interested and work with you.

------
aymeric
I can recommend you Andrew Joyce who worked on my web app
(<http://weekplan.net>) redesign this week:
<http://forrst.com/posts/Redesign_WeekPlan_net-2GR>

~~~
nanijoe
The front page of your site does not do the rest of the site justice. The page
you show in forrst is significantly better looking than what I see when I go
to your home page. Oh wait..do you still have the old design in place?

------
livestyle
I had really good luck on dribbble and didnt even need to get an account.
Prices were reasonable to about $150 a page. How did you contact them?

